# 20 ga for turkey



## Ed Smith (Oct 14, 2013)

Heath issues are going to leave my 10 ga in closet next year. Any ideas on how big of a disadvantage this will be and possible loads for this.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 14, 2013)

From what I've seen , with the right loads and gun, won't be much of a disadvantage at all.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 14, 2013)

A lot of guys on this forum have worked up some real turkey killing loads. You could do a search or wait until they respond.


----------



## SC Hunter (Oct 14, 2013)

No disadvantages at all! The right choke shell combo is magical


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 14, 2013)

Rem 870 youth 
Sumtoy .562
Federal Heavyweight 7s

$400 investment that will smash any turkey you shoot at with proper aim within 50 yards.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Oct 15, 2013)

SumToy in the 20 gauge will throw some awesome patterns at 40.


----------



## MKW (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, after 10 seasons with a 20ga, I don't see any disadvantage to turkey hunting with a 20ga. And, on a side note, I do not load any "hotrod" shells. I shoot Fed HW #7s now and have killed several with Hevi13 #7s. 
Shoot good ammo and find a choke that works with that load and you will have no problem killing turkeys with a 20ga.

Mike


----------



## GLS (Oct 15, 2013)

With the right shells, a 20 can "carry like a 20, but shoot like a 12".   Modern commercial loads and hand loads with tungsten based shot can out perform a 12 gauge shooting lead based shot in both range and pattern center density.  In many ways, it will give you the advantage of lighter weight to carry and high performance, especially if the 10 or even a 12 would give you trouble with the weight.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 15, 2013)

I changed over last season and I am glad I did....it takes some trial and error to find the correct load and choke that your gun of choice will like and perform like you want it to.  A good start is what has been mentioned already....a Remington 870 youth with a Sumtoy and Fed HW #7 shot.  The good thing about William @ Sumtoy is that if you don't like the pattern just send it back for another choke tube until you get the one you like.

Welcome to the club!!  Also go the Old Gobbler website and read until your hearts content on the 20 gauge forum they have over there.

Best of luck!!


----------



## goblr77 (Oct 15, 2013)

The only disadvantage will be your loss of muscle mass from not carrying a heavy 10 ga. After you shoot a couple birds with a 20 ga you will believe in it. It took me killing two or three to get over the feeling of being "undergunned" after switching over from a 3.5" 12ga.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 15, 2013)

By all means, go with the 20, and get some Federal Heavyweight 7s (1-1/2 oz) for it.

And if you're going to like the 20 gauge, you'll like the 28 gauge even more.  It's getting hard for me to want to carry a heavy 20 gauge around when the 28 will do this for me. 





































I just started hunting with it in 2012, and it's definitely my new crush.  The one disclaimer is that I load my own shells for it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 15, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse here....


I've been carrying a single shot H&R Pardner Jr, youth model 20 exclusively for probably 5-6 years now and it is easily my all time favorite turkey gun.

I had it turned into a turkey killer (I thought) for my wife.  She has killed one turkey with it....I have killed....more than one.

My son is likely going to have to wait until I'm dead and buried before he steals it from me!


----------



## GLS (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's my little $91 NIB Baikal MP-18 20 ga.  I tricked out with a Sumtoy choke, a Burris FFIII, a rattle-can spray paint camo job and diy paracord braided sling.  It's 5 7/8 lbs. as seen


----------



## applejuice (Oct 15, 2013)

I killed the one in my avatar this past season with a 20 g . It has a fixed modified choke . Those federal heavy weight #7's will do the trick, expensive but worth it


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 15, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Rem 870 youth
> Sumtoy .562
> Federal Heavyweight 7s
> 
> $400 investment that will smash any turkey you shoot at with proper aim within 50 yards.



Hey Gutpile, did you make any stock modifications to get the youth model to fit you? I'm 6' 4" and was wondering about getting one myself. Thanks


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 15, 2013)

hawglips said:


> By all means, go with the 20, and get some Federal Heavyweight 7s (1-1/2 oz) for it.
> 
> And if you're going to like the 20 gauge, you'll like the 28 gauge even more.  It's getting hard for me to want to carry a heavy 20 gauge around when the 28 will do this for me.
> 
> If I were going for light I believe I would have to find a gun with only 1 barrel.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 15, 2013)

turkeykirk said:


> Hey Gutpile, did you make any stock modifications to get the youth model to fit you? I'm 6' 4" and was wondering about getting one myself. Thanks



I have the same setup...I am 6'2" and I put an adjustable Blackhawk stock on mine and it works great!!  Looks pretty cool too 

You get the best of both worlds....you can use it and if you take a youngster you can adjust it down for them as well.  I doubt I will ever go back to a 12 gauge after killing with the 20.


----------



## GLS (Oct 15, 2013)

Did I read above that someone said "light"?  Well, I doubt there are many 40 yard turkey guns as light as this little Yildiz .410--lock, stock, 28" barrel, FFIII and sling--3 lbs., 9 oz.   110 TSS #9's in the 10" ring at 40 yards.  A Hawglips' load of 13/16 oz.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 15, 2013)

turkeykirk said:


> Hey Gutpile, did you make any stock modifications to get the youth model to fit you? I'm 6' 4" and was wondering about getting one myself. Thanks



I'm 6'4" as well. I put a shur-shot stock on mine, straight from Remington, VERY good fit!


----------



## HartClemson99 (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought a small youth model 870 back in '09 and finished a Grand Slam with it.  At the time I was using a Rhino choke tube and shooting Hevi-SHOT #7s and Magnum Blend.  This combo has killed about 8 birds.  I dropped one in FL at 41 yards: stone dead.  

Now that I have researched and learned about the awesome benefits of TSS, I have replaced that Rhino with a Sumtoy .562 made in the great state of Georgia and I'll be handloading TSS #9s.  I'm sure that you will find a combo like that similiar in performance to your 10 ga with a lot less weight and a lot less recoil.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 16, 2013)

I threw my 12 bore in the crik after hunting with my 870 20 youth model added a Sumtoy choke a sureshot stock , FF2, little webbing paint and some TSS#9's. I'm just mad I didnt do it years ago when the smarter guys first started talking about it...


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 16, 2013)

That sure is purty Mr. Killdee....thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GLS (Oct 16, 2013)

Killdee, your gun throws a heckuva center dense pattern if I recall correctly.   Looks good, too.  Gil


----------



## hawglips (Oct 16, 2013)

GLS said:


> Did I read above that someone said "light"?  Well, I doubt there are many 40 yard turkey guns as light as this little Yildiz .410--lock, stock, 28" barrel, FFIII and sling--3 lbs., 9 oz.   110 TSS #9's in the 10" ring at 40 yards.  A Hawglips' load of 13/16 oz.



Kills me every time I see a picture of dead bird beside your little teeny folded-up .410!


----------



## WFL (Oct 17, 2013)

You have a few ways to go.   Me if it production shell it will be Fed HW 7's.  Now if you want to get wild get the TSS guys to help you out.   The man is on this page I let him give his name.


----------



## Gamegetter (Oct 18, 2013)

I shot a turkey last weekend with a 20 ga. single shot fixed modified choke.  Used 2 3/4" heavy upland 6 shot and flopped it on its backside at 20 yards.  

Good luck.


----------



## icdedturkes (Oct 18, 2013)

I switched over 8-9 years ago.. Ever since my Super X2 24 inch barrel is lying in the corner full of cobwebs.. 

With factory ammo and chokes with a good range session 40 yards is no issue.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd rather carry my 20 any day than my 12. It weighs alot less and has very good range. I put a smashing on one last year, it tore his head up. I was very impressed


----------



## Brad (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't think I will ever carry a 12 guage again.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 19, 2013)

I set up a Remington 870 20 gauge two seasons ago. I fell in love with carrying it. I killed 3 with it in 2012 and another with it this year . I cheated and killed two with a 12 gauge this year..  I plan on selling the 870 before Turkey season this year and fixing up a 20 gauge ithica automatic for this year.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 14, 2015)

I went turkey hunting once, and I carried a 20-gauge with 3" shells (I forget the exact load).  Found 1 bird within range, shot it. Killed it on the second shot. It was flapping around a lot after the first shot.

The problem, I later realized, was that I thought the bird was no more than 25 yards out when I pulled the trigger, but it was really more like 35-39 yards.
And my particular shotgun, even with a "full choke" tube installed, did not really throw a "FULL" pattern. It was more like modified.
I only hit the bird with a couple of pellets per shot.

BOTTOM LINE:  Pattern your gun and load. Know your range. Within the effective range of your gun, a 20 gauge will work. The pellets penetrated plenty deep into the bird's body.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 5, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I went turkey hunting once, and I carried a 20-gauge with 3" shells (I forget the exact load).  Found 1 bird within range, shot it. Killed it on the second shot. It was flapping around a lot after the first shot.
> 
> The problem, I later realized, was that I thought the bird was no more than 25 yards out when I pulled the trigger, but it was really more like 35-39 yards.
> And my particular shotgun, even with a "full choke" tube installed, did not really throw a "FULL" pattern. It was more like modified.
> ...



You are correct, but this is also the case with 12 gauge, some chokes are just not effective and can lead to poor results. I shoot a 20 and have for a few years now, with a number of kills. The patterns i get at 40 can blow away many 12's without the proper choke and shell combo! I can't wait for next season!


----------

